# FYI for dog owners....



## hawkdon (Jan 6, 2023)

https://www.kctv5.com/2023/01/05/man-warns-strange-uncommon-disease-that-can-kill-dogs/


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 6, 2023)

https://wagwalking.com/condition/dysautonomia


----------

